# Help! Pregnant mouse problems!



## southernmouse (Nov 19, 2012)

The gold mouse I bred is having some major issues with giving birth. I'm not sure if she can pass the babies for some reason. She was young and in perfect health, when I bred her, I had no concerns with the breeding at all. I kept her with the male till I was sure she was pregnant, then moved her to her own tank. Then she got HUGE. I kept checking in on her, and she kept getting bigger and bigger, but she wasn't having the babies. Last night I checked on her and there was a pup in there, but it was very dead and very deformed and she was still huge. I checked on her again about an hour later and there was another pup, very dead and very deformed. I went to sleep for about 6 hours, woke up, there was 2 more dead and very deformed pups that I could see. She is still HUGE and it's been almost 24 hours since I saw the first one. I have no idea what to do. My vet won't euthanize her for me, let alone do a C-section to get the pups out. But I know if the pups don't get out, it can be very detrimental to her health and cause her to get very sick. Any suggestions? I was looking at trying to find another way to put her down on my own, but it looks like the most humane way is snapping the neck or bashing their skulls and I really can't do that. Thinking about it makes me sick. I can maybe find someone to do it for me, but I can't even bring myself to let someone else do it.

Anyone have any other ideas? I heard live freezing is horrible, and I don't have access to carbon dioxide (which is also supposedly horrible) or N2 (which is supposedly better). I don't think I could put a snap trap in her cage either.

I really just don't know what to do. It's very distressing for me, as I just lost her mother (who was a year and a half) last week. I think I will stop breeding for awhile after this. I have one litter right now, and I am hoping I have a gold female in the bunch that I can keep, as this doe was my only gold doe. I have a gold male who is the father of the litter I have right now, but that's it. I'm just having a terrible time with all this.

So please, any and all ideas will be appreciated.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Why on earth will the vet not euthanize? Is there no other vet in the area?

I'm so sorry you're going through this.  Without a vet as an option I truly don't know what I'd do in your situation but I hope a shelter or SOMETHING will help you out. *hugs*


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

can she move around still? all i can think of right now is to give her a bottle of hot water to make her as comfy as you can. good luck 8(


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

Are you sure the young were malformed rather than partly eaten? Does sometimes eat their young, especially if its their first litter, and they do not always eat them entirely, maybe just nibble off the legs or face, etc. Its also not unheard of for labor to be fairly prolonged.


----------

